# 2 chances to win a TBH



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

A fund raiser event for biobees.com see the following link http://www.biobees.com/TBH_draw/donate.html

you have the chance to win a TBH for only a donation and shipping costs. There is no set limit on the donation you choose it's just an honest fund raiser to keep the site going.

Check it out!!!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I am truly amazed....


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

If you have nothing constructive to add just stay out of it!!!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I'll be constructive..... 

I'll say "Good for Barry".


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

The link is not real clear where the shipping is from. Miki, given that you are listed in Germany I am not going to do this. However I would love to buy one of these in the states. ANyone know best place ot buy?


----------



## Dinor (Mar 6, 2007)

If you read the biobees link right to the end it will tell you that the shipping is as good as in the USA. Worth a go!


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

I am a soldier stationed in Germany I have access to a US Post office.


----------



## Dinor (Mar 6, 2007)

Miki your Top Bar Hive design seems top of the range! I think some lucky individual is going to get a really good hive. What a great start if it goes to someone who has never used them before.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Dinor said:


> Miki your Top Bar Hive design seems top of the range! I think some lucky individual is going to get a really good hive. What a great start if it goes to someone who has never used them before.


Thanks I thought it was a fair cheap way for someone to break into beekeeping, a donationation of your choice even a dollar and shipping fees beats any deal anywhere in the world for someone looking to purchase and all the funds go to biobees.com to help stop big agrichem companies from runing the planet


----------

